# Threadfin Rainbows and Flame Tetras?



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

15 gallon, heavily planted tank, currently has 7 Threadfin Rainbowfish, A Kuhli Loach (last survivor of 6 - I just have no luck with them), 3 or 4 ottos, and a mystery snail. The bioload should be fine with 5 to 8 flame tetras, but would they get along with the rainbowfish or no? If not, would glowlights or black neons do better?


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Flame tetras can become nippy if they are not kept in sufficient numbers to keep themselves busy. I would suggest the the glowlights. A gorgeous little fish.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks. Glow lights it is.


----------

